# Catalpa bowl



## Tclem (May 3, 2014)

Got over my headaches and back in the shop so while cutting a few pieces of wood first thug this morning I remembered some bowls I finished up a couple of months ago. Catalpa wood from some trees my neighbor cut down.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 3, 2014)

That is some pretty wood. good job on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 3, 2014)

Very nice Tony. !!! Kinda resembles olive

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 3, 2014)

Been thinking about cutting pen blanks out of some


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 3, 2014)

Nice bowls, well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2014)

Nice wood and work! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 3, 2014)

I always like natural edge but in this case I love the first bowl even more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful bowl. And I love catalpa.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful bowl. And I love catalpa.


Ty I turned those two bowls when I first got it. Bout time to cut more up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 3, 2014)

Nice job Tony. Especially the live edge one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Been thinking about cutting pen blanks out of some


I would stick with bigger pieces. The grain on catalpa shows off some awesome beauty in larger pieces. It is kinda like taking a plain ol cherry or maple and cutting pen blanks from it. Cherry and maple are beautiful but not so much in small pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

